# Colorado Land Partnership Near Norwood, Co



## ben300win (May 11, 2008)

Colorado Land Partnership Near Norwood, Co 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Three of us just recently bought a 40 acre tract of land near Norwood, CO. Actually it is just north of Redvale, but more people know where norwood is. We are from Georgia and are looking for 2 other partners to buy in to own it. We have formed a LLC to protect us from lawsuits in case someone gets hurt. We are headed out there to hunt in October to see if we can tag out on Elk and Mule deer. The elk tags are over the counter and the deer tags are by drawing only. We are about 2 miles from the border of unit 70 and unit 61. Unit 61 is a trophy managed area that takes 12 years to get into, so there is a pretty good chance at having some big bulls and bucks cross the border. Our property borders BLM on 2 sides and has good access. The elevation is 6600ft. There is about 15000 acres to the north joining us of BLM and there is a great deal more to the south that you have to drive to. We are about 10-15 minutes from the Uncompagre National Forest to the south. If you look at a map, we are just off of Highway 145, NW of Norwood. Three of us have bought the property as of right now. We are looking for long term investors that want to go hunt most every year out there and are good folks. You would have as much rights as anyone else in the partnership. I can email al kinds of info on the land and the area. We have each put in 15000.00 plus 300+ dollars in closing cost. We are looking for 2 others to do the same for equal shares. The land cost 60000.00 plus closing cost. The remaining 15000.00 would go toward a cabin to put on it. Currently there is no power or water on it. We would have to vote on what kind of cabin to put on it, as well as any upgrades we do to the land. We are going to be charging a 250.00 tresspass fee to any guest that come with a member to help offset the cost of the taxes. I could go on and on about this land, so if you are interested, give me a post. Thanks, ben


----------



## Cavalry Scout (May 11, 2008)

I hunted just south of Norwood about 5 years ago.  Lonecone Mountain area.  I counted 54 mulies in 22 miles of driving!  Awesome trout fishing and the crawfish are huge! Bears and Elk are everywhere.  Great area and you guys are blessed to have it.


----------



## ben300win (May 12, 2008)

*norwood*

I have hunted near lone cone twice and saw only two mulies, but I saw elk like crazy. I shot a small 4 by the first year and a 5 by the next year. I hunted last time on the plateau of unit 62. My buddy shot a 4 by and I passed a 4 by. I saw a lion at 50 yards and nearly crapped my pants. I saw several mulies up there. From our place you can be on lone cone in about 15 minutes. We plan on hunting on the BLM near our area, but if it is hot we will go down toward lone cone. We are about 2 miles to the border of unit 61, where the big bulls and bucks come from. I saw where it takes 15 years to draw a tag in that area now. I hope some of those big bulls move on to our area come 2nd season.  I am ready right now. We went out to look at the land about thanksgiving last year and saw about 600 mule deer in that area and a handful of elk. We saw lots of sign on our place. Hopefully we will all tag out this year. My buddy that lives about 10 minutes away says that the area we are in is great and that there are several 340 bulls that get killed there every year. I hope that I am one of them. Thanks, Ben


----------



## jkoch (May 12, 2008)

Sounds like the Eagle's Nest to Me. Did you but it from Ron?


----------



## ben300win (May 13, 2008)

*norwood*

It is in the Mailbox Park area. I bought it from a guy named Eric Johnson. It is due north of Redvale. Nearly halfway between Pinon and Redvale.


----------



## ben300win (May 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## ben300win (May 22, 2008)

*Not a scam*

Check my Ebay feed back. Same user name Ben300win. Just looking for a good person who likes to hunt as much as we do to partner up on the land. It makes it alot more afordable to have a few people to have more buying power. Thanks, Ben


----------



## ben300win (May 24, 2008)

*looking for some more GA residents*

We are headed out there this October if anyone is really interested in looking at the place. Thanks


----------



## ben300win (May 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## ben300win (Jun 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## ben300win (Jun 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## ben300win (Jul 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ben300win (Jul 28, 2008)

tttt


----------

